# Rides in and around Frederick MD



## Drew123 (Feb 5, 2018)

I will be visiting family in Frederick late March for a week and would like some info on some decent riding spots. I was thinking of bringing the road bike to log some early season miles (I'm from Canada and don't get out on the road much before April) but I can bring the MTB if its a better choice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

There is wonderful riding to be discovered in and around Frederick. Below, is a link to the roads the Gran Fondo Maryland covers: https://www.granfondonationalseries.com/gfnc-maryland-maps/

On the longer rides, there are few stores, so plan accordingly. The climbs are challenging.

Enjoy,


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Check out Frederick peddlers on Facebook or Potomac peddlers. Wheelbase in downtown has group rides Sunday mornings. I did the long route of the grand fondo last year and it is challenging. All American bikes in Damascus has shop rides on Saturdays. There are a few places to rent a bike if you want. Lots of great cycling to be had. There is a fairly flat route that hits a few covered bridges if that appeals to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

There are many great rides in Frederick County. Here is an old time favorite, Three Covered Bridges. There are a number of variation of this ride. Just google it.

*Three Covered Bridge Ride*

Ride Start: Monocacy Middle School 





LegDirTypeNotesTotal↑StraightHead north on Opossumtown Pike toward Hayward Rd0.00.9←LeftTurn left to stay on Opossumtown Pike0.91.5→RightTurn right to stay on Opossumtown Pike2.40.2←LeftSlight left to stay on Opossumtown Pike2.60.1→RightSlight right to stay on Opossumtown Pike2.70.3←LeftTurn left to stay on Opossumtown Pike3.10.2→RightTake the 1st right onto Masser Rd3.21.7→RightTurn right at Mountaindale Rd5.00.4←LeftTurn left at Hansonville Rd5.40.1→RightTurn right to stay on Hansonville Rd5.41.1→RightTurn right at Utica Rd6.61.1←LeftTurn left at Old Frederick Rd7.64.0→RightSharp right at Creagerstown Rd/MD-55011.70.4→RightSlight right at Old Frederick Rd12.16.0←LeftTurn left at MD-76 S/Motters Station Rd18.00.5←LeftTake the 1st left onto Old Kiln Rd18.62.5←LeftTurn left at Roddy Rd21.12.3→RightTurn right at E Main St23.40.6←LeftTurn left at Water St24.00.1→RightTake the 1st right onto Frederick Rd24.20.3→RightSlight right to stay on Frederick Rd24.51.7←LeftSlight left to stay on Catoctin Furnace Rd26.21.6←LeftTurn left at Blacks Mill Rd27.81.2→RightTurn right at Hessong Bridge Rd29.01.6→RightTurn right at Angleberger Rd30.60.4←LeftTake the 1st left onto Leatherman Rd31.00.5→RightTurn right at Fish Hatchery Rd31.50.5←LeftTake the 2nd left onto Bethel Rd32.02.7←LeftTurn left at Opossumtown Pike34.61.0→RightTurn right to stay on Opossumtown Pike35.60.7←LeftTurn left to stay on Opossumtown Pike36.31.4→RightTurn right at Willowbrook Rd37.70.9←LeftTurn left38.7

<tbody>

</tbody>PrintRide With GPS · https://ridewithgps.com


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Nov 7, 2013)

Drew123, I left a PM about meeting up for riding while you're in MD.


----------

